# Today is Arrival Day for my N Lamp Brichardi's!!!!



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

I am pumped!!! I can't wait for my fish to arrive so I can get them into their new home. I have 7 Brichardi's coming to ensure enough survivors from the commute and to allow for a breeding pair to form.

Tonight my 3 year old daughter and I are going to get out the popcorn opcorn: and enjoy the :fish: show until bedtime :zz:

I'll be doing a happy dance this afternoon!!! :dancing:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

awsome , you'll have to post some pics.


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll post some this weekend after I do my weekly water change and tank cleaning.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

AWESOME. Good luck. I love brichardi.


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

I am distraught!!!! :-? My fish didn't arrive today. My poor little dudes are going to have to spend another night in a Fed Ex center. I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

I chance lots of stuff sent priority and I've only had one loss. And it wasn't even a fish, it was a blue lobster. It'll take a lot more than an extra day at a fed ex center to bother brichardi.


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

I hope you're right. The last time I had them ship Fed Ex they got here in a day.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope you did your research for your brichardi and dont plan on putting them in with other species. When they start breeding they take over the whole tank and will often shred or kill fish that are much bigger than they are. I had 3 2 inch bricardi take over my 135 gallon six foot tank, herd the 18 other fish into one corner and then breed like crazy going from 3 to hundreds in a few months. LOL. In their defence they were beautiful fish and wonderful parents when the male and female were left alone in their own tank to make babies LOL.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Did you get your fish?


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

I got e-mail notification today that they weren't shipped until today (Thursday). Fed Ex claims they will be here tomorrow. That is good. I get to spend all weekend stalking my new fish.

I plan on making my tank a Brichardi species tank. I have done a lot of homework on them and that looks like the way to go. Hopefully, this is the last order of fish I have for a long long time. From their reputation, it sounds like I will have a bunch of those little dudes.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

My pair seemed to really like a sandy bottom with little mini his and hers low rock houses LOL. I had gravel in at first and found it was hard to see the babies who are very small for a long time, when in sand it was much easier to view them and also to keep the bottom clean. I noticed that each of them claimed one of the rock caves located in different areas of the tank and then they selected one to raise the babies in , the other fish would often go to its rock cave for short periods of time then come on over to the other rock cave to help for awhile etc.. Here is a video of them tending their babies, thought you might like it . You can see the other fish (not sure if male or female) that returns to the cave with babies in it several times.

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=frypicsandronnie041.flv

Sounds like you are really going to enjoy them. THey started breeding for me after i had them for a couple months (4 or 5 ?) they were around 2-3 inches in length at the time.

CG


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

i'm surprised they didn't already start breeding in the bags while at the FedEx hub.


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

My fish are in my tank. They are still in the bag, but they are in my tank. Gotta go add some tank water to the bag. Will tell more later.

They may have bred on the way. I ordered 7 and 8 arrived. :thumb:


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Now just put on a Barry White album,turn down the lights and wait for the magic


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

Bow Chicka Bow Wow   

Fish porn RULES!!! opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

i've never met someone so excited about brichardi


----------



## Tall Cool One (Apr 8, 2006)

When I get something new in one of my hobbies (GPS watch for running, new bike for cycling, new accesory for the grill, new fish for the aquarium, etc.) I tend to go a little overboard in excitement. It makes it more fun for me. (It probably drives my bride a little crazy  )

I put my 8 new brichardi in the tank Friday at noon. All are still alive and kicking around the tank. There are some territory skirmishes that occur from time to time, but all in all, they are doing fine. I know that I am going to have to remove some as they get bigger. BUT, they are cool for now.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

YOu will find they are a harem type. A male and female will pair off, then herd all other fish into one small area (usually a back corner). I think other females are allowed to stay, i only had 3 of them so there was just one that was kicked out of the "harem" so it could have been a male, not sure. Then as their family grows females are allowed to grow and stay in the family young males as they get bigger are kicked out. Thats why i think they will be harem style (one male and multi females). Those males you will need to remove if you want them to survive or they will be relentlessly picked on . Glad you like them so much.


----------

